# Profibus-Vernetzung von 4 314C-2DP



## TimoB (1 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe vier Baugleiche Automatenträger mit je einer 314C-2DP.
Jetzt muss ich zwei oder drei Byte zwischen diesen CPU'en hin- und herschicken.
Über MPI (Globaldaten) wäre das kein Thema. Mir steht aber nur der Profibus zur Verfügung. Wie mache ich das da??

Ein kleines Beispielprojekt würde mir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## volker (1 März 2011)

entweder du deklarierst eine cpu als master und die anderen als slave
oder du setzt dp koppler ein. wenn wirklich alle cpu'en mit allen sprechen müssen brauchst du natürlich für jede verbindung einen koppler.

mit master slave wäre einfacher. fällt der master aus ist natürlich sense mit kopplung.

wieso hast du mpi nicht zur verfügung?


----------



## TimoB (1 März 2011)

Ich habe kein MPI, weil bereits eine Profibus Schleifleitung vorhanden die ich auch nutzen soll. Ich will hier nicht ins Detail gehen.
Ich habe definitiv nur den Profibus zur Verfügung.

Wie mache ich denn z.B. folgendes:
MB 100 von Master an Slave 1 MB 150
                                         MB 200 von Master an Slave 2 MB 250
                                         MB 300 von Master an Slave 3 MB 350
                                         MB 110 von Slave 3 an Master MB 400 ????


----------



## TimoB (1 März 2011)

Okay, ich war zu blöd mit der HW-Konfig umzugehen (selbsterkenntnis....)

Werde jetzt auf Master / Slave - Betrieb umsteigen!!

Hatte das immer nur mit einem Slave hingekriegt. Aber jetzt funzt's. 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MSB (1 März 2011)

Heißt Master in dem Fall jetzt Profibus-Master?

CPU1 (DP-Master)


CPU2 (DP-Slave)
CPU3 (DP-Slave)
CPU4 (DP-Slave)
Kann man sich das so vorstellen?


----------



## TimoB (1 März 2011)

Ja das heißt es!


----------

